# HawMan & stressfreesoul



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a great birthday the pair of you

artytime:biggringi:birthday::danraksmile::4-cheers::biggrinje


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy birthday you two. Hope you have a fun packed day. :birthday:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday to you both *:birthday::4-cheers:
*Have a great day*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Happy Dual Birthdays . .


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Birthdays


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy day to ya both!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday guys!! Didn't realise you were twins...:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy day guys


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday to the dynamic duo.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

hay, thanks guys and gals. Happy birthday Hawman!!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Happy birthday to both of you :grin:

It was my big day yesterday but it seems to have passed unnoticed around here....again :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Have a great day both :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you both, HawMan and Sfs :wave:

And a belated Happy Birthday to you Nickster :wave: :wink:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you WereBo :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Aaawwwwww Nick...!!

Belated birthday wishes - hope you enjoyed the day.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hehe thanks Iain...was a great day :smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Happy birthday Nickster !!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey Nickster, didn't mean to leave you out of this.. A very Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes.

Good to finally be 18 !! :grin:


& Sorry for the late replying of this thread - Net was down. :wave:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

HawMan said:


> Good to finally be 18 !! :grin:


 In about 20 years time you'll be saying "I wish I was 18 again..." :grin:


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday u 2


p.s. HawMan you should check out the Poll in Offline...."What do you do when you lose internet ....." lol


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, mines on the 23rd


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

A belated happy birthday guys


----------

